# Phoenix Poultry, Boston, Lincs - May 2011



## rectory-rat (May 8, 2011)

A few days back I visited the old Phoenix Poultry site in Boston. It was a totally impulse explore, so the pics arent great as I only had my (pretty bad!) camera phone with me. I even had to make a visit to a conveniently close B&Q to get an asbestos mask, as the asbestos roofs were collapsed quite badly in places 

I have found no history on the site, other than the name. Looking round the site you'd think it had closed a while back, however the company still have advets at that address on the Cyclex business finder website. The sheds are being slowly cleared, the first ones are totally empty now but further back they still have all the cages and fittings. There were about 6-8 sheds in total.

Thanks for looking, on with the pics 






The house seemed more derelict than the sheds, so had probably been left much longer





The fireplace was the only notable feature in the house, it was totally stripped otherwise. A trip upstairs was a no go as most of the first floor was collapsed





The no entry sign that caught my attention in the first place





One of the first sheds, totally stripped















One shed in the middle of being stripped





Not sure why this was here 





Loads of copper pipes, surprisingly unstolen as yet





The old plastic lettering that would presumably have made the name sign, but to me look suspiciously like the old Double Diamond beer font!!





The last shed still totally full of hundreds of tiny cages. Spending just a few minutes in the near darkness in here and I have only eaten free range since!





A grain silo. THe building you can just see to the left looked very interesting, with just about enough room to roll under the shutter doors, but I'd just been noticed by a neighbour and my phone had little momory, so I decided to leave that for another day

Thanks for looking
- RR


----------

